# motorhome insurance comparisons on MHF



## nukeadmin

I have added in code to the insurance page
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/insurance.html

which allows you to enter a few limited details and this is submitted to get an insurance quote with prices taken from the following insurers:

Highway
AXA
Summit
Equity
Alliance
Provident
Chaucer

It's very simple to enter in the details so give it a shot if your insurance is due in the future.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Not going to be bombarded with insurance companies phoning us up are we if we use this Nuke?

Made the mistake of using a comparison site a couple of years ago............nearly considered moving home to get away from them!!!! 8O 8O 8O :lol: 

cheers
Carl


----------



## geraldandannie

Tried that - got:

_Error: your unique ID was not found. Because this site is session based, this error may appear if your session is lost during the quotation process._

Gerald


----------



## namder

Completed details and just transferred to an insurance agent who required me to enter all my details again. What a waste of time. Can't see any benefit in this so-called service.


----------



## nukeadmin

what should happen is those limited details you enter should be passed to a broker, they then check the aforementioned policy prices for you and contact you to tell you which was the cheapest based on those details. When you get transferred to sureterm you can simply shut down your browser and not go any further.

Unfortunately only one motorhome insurance company afaik out there offer online quotes atm so there is no way of doing confused.com type online comparisons, this is the nearest that I have found so far.


----------



## raynipper

Thank you Nuke.
Nice try and I wish I could avail myself of the service but don't have a UK post code.

Ray.


----------



## namder

Thank you Nuke for the explanation. Had a phone call today from Sureterm but their quote was far higher like for like than my current company, although for no breakdown or recovery they did find a cheaper quote.

John


----------



## gaspode

Hi

Well my insurance is due for renewal shortly so I thought I'd give this facility a try.

Firstly I read the "privacy Policy" which said this:
"We shall give you an opportunity to choose not to receive marketing by email before you submit your personal information".
Well if they did, I certainly didn't spot it, the moment I pressed the "GET QUOTE" button my personal details disappeared without any opportunity to decline further Email contact. I reckon that this is not only unacceptable but also illegal.

I was then passed to another set of screens where it became clear that the whole thing is just "Sureterm Direct".

I then had to enter all the personal details yet again, repeating what I'd already done on the initial screen - and a whole lot more as well, some of which I considered unnecessary and inappropriate to simply obtaining a quotation. For instance, they not only wanted to know how long I'd been driving but the date I passed my test - can you remember that? Quite sufficient to say "more than 10 years" I think. Another question asked about security devices fitted to my van. I wanted to say that I have deadlocks fitted but it wasn't in the list of options so in the end I was forced to exit the section and fill loads of info in yet again. The whole process took approaching an hour to complete. At the end of the inquisition I was presented with a screen that refreshed itself about every 30 seconds but which gave no quotes, nor did it tell me what to do next. I waited for about 30 minutes and eventually closed it down.

What a shambolic mess.

So this morning at about 9.30 I received a call from Sureterm Direct asking if I wanted an insurance quote. I replied that I did and the caller asked when I required the insurance to run from. "I told you that in the application that I filled out last night" I said. "Oh I don't have details of that" says the caller.

I'm afraid I rather lost it at that stage. :twisted: 
What is the point of taking an hour to fill in the details then?

I asked the caller to phone me back after an hour - which of course they haven't done 90 minutes later.............................

Further details to follow after I've called them back. :wink:


----------



## gaspode

UPDATE:

Needless to say they didn't phone back so I phoned them at 11.20.

Again they didn't seem to have a record of the data I entered last night.

I spoke to one of the supervisors "Andrew" who informed me that they had no record of my data other than my contact details. He promised to investigate with their IT department and phone me back.

Guess what? two hours later and no returned call.

I await their response.

Not promising is it? :roll:


----------



## gaspode

FURTHER UPDATE:

No call-back by 3.35 so I rang again, Andrew Robinson was busy, "he'll call you back as soon as he finishes his call".

Guess what?

4.35 and still no call-back :roll: 

What a way to do business isn't it? Has anyone else tried to use the online quote service? I'm beginning to think the whole thing is a scam.

Is this the sort of service we should be promoting to our members Nuke?


----------



## geraldandannie

How infuriating, Ken. I don't blame you for losing it.

Doesn't it make you want to steer clear of Sureterm anyway?

Gerald


----------



## gaspode

It certainly does Gerald, problem is that as a sponsor on MHF, Quotezone and Sureterm appear to have an endorsement from MHF and I wouldn't want any members to receive the same standard of service that I seem to be receiving and blame MHF.

I've sent an Email to Sureterm asking them to contact me ASAP so we'll see how they respond.


----------



## LadyJ

I tried it out the other day as Ken says filled in all sorts of details on the net and nothing appeared but 10 mins after shutting it down Sureterm rang me. Had to go through it all again on the phone!!!

The quote started off at £386 8O but after haggling and a lot of tooing and frowing to the manager it came down to £302 but with a £500 excess :roll: said Id have to think about that one :lol: I asked if this included UK Breakdown, no it didn't but they would throw that in though to get my buisness.

Will wait and see what Caravan Guard come up with this year before doing anything else.

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

I've been with Caravan Club brokers since we started motorhoming (but with various insurance companies).

I seem to remember phoning up to get four or five quotes, and each one took 2-3 minutes to provide enough information to come up with a figure.

When we used Confused.com a couple of years ago for car insurance, we did it all online. Once we had accepted one of the quotes, we got through to the insurance company website. There were some extra details required, but most of the boring stuff had been 'passed on' by Confused.com.

Gerald


----------



## gaspode

UPDATE:
Well I finally got a call back at 5.35pm, isn't it wonderful what an Email from MHF will achieve?

I was informed that the on-line system is working but that doesn't seem to coincide with my experience or that of LadyJ does it? They'll look into it further and report back on Monday.

In the meantime, if any other members have any experiences (good or bad) with this online quotation system, please post here.


----------



## gaspode

FURTHER UPDATE:

I've had a call this morning from Sureterm apologising for the problems with the internet quotation faults. Apparently they have discovered an IT problem affecting the online quotes and are working to resolve it ATM. I suggest in the meantime that if any member wants a quotation from Sureterm they call the freephone number rather than using the internet quotation facility.


----------



## joencarol

*The Online quotation system*

I filled in the form and sent it. A few hours later Quotezone acknowledged it by email and said it had passed on my details to "our select motorhome insurance partners and they will contact you shortly - if they haven't already."

Well, they hadn't contacted me already, indeed it is now almost two weeks since I put in the info and none of the "select motorhome insurance partners" has bothered to respond at all. I sent an email to Quotezone a week ago advising them of this and nothing has been heard since.

Clearly, these people already have far too much business and they should be dropped by MHF. I did get a quote from Safeguard within a day of giving them the info and we quickly negotiated it down to something sensible. Problem is, I can't get anyone from MHF directory to give me anything to compare it with at least not using this quote system. I will have to place it this week so it does look like Safeguard will be getting the business.

Joe


----------



## JustRadio

Bloody 'ell I wish I'd seen this thread before going with Sureterm. Did it on the phone with a salesman, told him when I was going away, told him my average mileage.

Then I received in the post a bundle of application forms to complete, which I did returning them very fast and reminding them I was going away and needed the paperwork.

This morning a letter wanting to up the premium by £74 because I'd been honest that I might exceed the quoted mileage by a few hundred, I didn't realise I was being charged by the mile.

But much worse than that is the follow up letter did not include any policy documents without which I don't feel able to leave, at the moment I'm waiting for one of those mythical call backs. More news later.

Later edit. They say they will be emailing my certificate and that will be "good enough" to show I'm insured, but really I'm not very happy about the slow service and not having the full bundle of green card (I presume) and stuff like that. Why wasn't the Thatcham declaration in the first lot of papers? I may delay travelling till they arrive. (BTW they didn't call back, I had to call them)

John
Motorhome Radio - just look for the radio player on the home page, click the drop down and choose us! (Please)


----------



## Techno100

I just got a quote from Safeguard. It covers both of us to drive here and abroad and AA breakdown recovery. We both have clean licences but no experience of motorhome driving even so they gave us 4yrs discount. Unlimited mileage 3,000 personal belongings driver legal protection. I chose a £500 excess as its silly to make small claims and put your long term costs up. £335 or £315 if I can give them the alarm system model no. Sounds good to me :?:

BTW when I ring them on Monday to give them a start date they say if it's before 16:00 they'll have my documents in the post that day


----------



## NeilandDebs

*m/hinsurance*

We have just renewed with Saga. £340. with euro recovery and 12month euro travel cover.


----------



## Glandwr

I've just tried and didn't get further than name and address. Filled in house name and postcode. then it went in a circle half a dozen times substituting county for postcode and saying it did not recognise it. Could be the extra line in our address but it gives no option to edit it.

Dick (given up)


----------



## greenasthegrass

yeh I've given up Dick as well - on life at mo! too complicated.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## lufc

Northern Ireland members, don't bother trying our postcodes are not allowed. Obviously not considered part of UK then!


----------



## GEMMY

M H F's quote was nearly double my renewal from Comfort. :wink: 

tony


----------



## lufc

GEMMY said:


> M H F's quote was nearly double my renewal from Comfort. :wink:
> 
> tony


At least you got the chance to get a quote, unlike other UK citizens.


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi, lufc

Have a look at my reply on the other thread 'what the heck' which you have contributed to.

Try looking at www.dolmen-insurance.ie for what seems a competitive price for us in N.Ireland.

I am currently with them and they were cheaper and gave a better cover than the usual suspects.

Set price of £255 send copies of your licence and insurance. all done.

All the best,

Davy


----------



## Mike48

Sorry but this was a complete waste of time. All I got was unable to quote.


----------



## The-Clangers

Comfort £260 ish with european breakdown cover. Tried various co's including safeguard, saga etc and none came near.

David


----------



## glastry

*insurance for northern ireland vans*

why do so many companys exclude northern ireland?
award winning insurance-do not think so.


----------

